# Rich creamed corn



## tumbleweed1 (Nov 20, 2015)

I've tried several creamed corn recipes & I've liked most of them. In fact my Skillet Corn recipe had been my favorite. Until I tried this one. It's quick, easy, doesn't involve anything out of the ordinary & tastes out of this world. It is now my "go to" creamed corn recipe, at least for the stove top. I also have a great slow cooker recipe that's different.

Just thought I'd share.

TW

24 oz frozen corn, thawed
1 cup half & half
1 tsp salt
2 tbs sugar
1/4 tbs pepper
2 tbs butter
1/2 cup whole milk
2 tbs flour
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese

In a skillet over medium heat, combine the corn, salt, sugar, pepper & butter.
Whisk together the milk & flour in a separate bowl. Stir into the corn mixture in the skillet.
Cook, stirring over medium heat until the mixture is thickened & the corn is cooked through (20 minutes or so).
Remove from heat & stir in the Parmesan cheese until melted.﻿













Cream Corn like No Other 1- ingredients.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 20, 2015


















Cream Corn like No Other 5- done.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Nov 20, 2015


----------



## lamar (Nov 20, 2015)

Now if you will take it a one more step.........before you cut the corn off the cob...........cold smoke the ears of corn about an hour and a half.

It's a whole new ballgame.   Unreal tasting corn.

Lamar


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Nov 21, 2015)

Lamar said:


> Now if you will take it a one more step.........before you cut the corn off the cob...........cold smoke the ears of corn about an hour and a half.
> 
> It's a whole new ballgame. Unreal tasting corn.
> 
> Lamar


Now that's an idea.

I've only had smoked corn a couple of times, but I never thought of using it in creamed corn. You may see me trying that in the future.








TW


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Nov 22, 2015)

Looks good.  We do pretty much the same thing except without the half & half and flour - we add an 8 oz block of cream cheese.  Other than that the recipes are almost identical.  Good stuff.


----------



## smoking4fun (Jan 14, 2016)

Lamar said:


> Now if you will take it a one more step.........before you cut the corn off the cob...........cold smoke the ears of corn about an hour and a half.
> 
> It's a whole new ballgame. Unreal tasting corn.
> 
> Lamar


When you are smoking the corn on the cob - are you smoking with the husk on or off?


----------



## lamar (Jan 14, 2016)

Since I was cold smoking,   I had husk off.

We plan to freeze a supply of it this summer.  Really good taste.

Lamar


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2016)

WOW looks amazing! We do creamed corn all the time, it;s a family favorite. 

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 14, 2016)

I grew up on Creamed Corn but the Wife and Kids are not big fans. I use a similar recipe but no flour and Heavy Cream. I also puree 1/2 the recipe. Really brings out the corn flavor...JJ


----------



## venture (Jan 14, 2016)

A blast from the past.

Ate a ton of it growing up.  Then got tangled up with folks who didn't care for it.

Had some last week.  Seemed like a long lost memory.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

